# LSOL convert looking for a fruity DSOL Cappa bean



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

when I 1st got into decent coffee I would have described my preferences as dirty dark Italian roasts.

I've since been converted to LSOL and have pretty much been drinking just that for quite a while now.

I'd like to have another go at some DSOL beans in my Cappa.

what's out there that's any good right now? would ideally love something with some red berries (Cherry's my fav) that works well in Cappa.

any suggestions please?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Are Coffee Compass still doing their cherry cherry blend? It's lush.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you tried Rave's Sumatra Jagong Village?


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Interesting idea. I've tried a couple of coffees lately that were a bit darker than my normal with tasting notes that suggest fruit or cherries. Unfortunately, I've not been able to realise any real fruit flavours in the cup. 

I think that darker roasts are antagonistic to retaining fruit notes. All the coffees I've had were single origin. Perhaps, it'd require opting for a blend to hit both dark roast and fruit flavours?

I'll watch with interest to see what people suggest!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Split Shot said:


> Interesting idea. I've tried a couple of coffees lately that were a bit darker than my normal with tasting notes that suggest fruit or cherries. Unfortunately, I've not been able to realise any real fruit flavours in the cup.
> 
> I think that darker roasts are antagonistic to retaining fruit notes. All the coffees I've had were single origin. Perhaps, it'd require opting for a blend to hit both dark roast and fruit flavours?
> 
> I'll watch with interest to see what people suggest!


In agreement here. I hate the blanket terms of dark and light etc. So perhaps the OP is better off describing flavours he wants, rather than the colour of a bean. Or just get a medium roast


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Conversation around medium rare versus well done , when we should be focusing on the quality of the steak.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

garydyke1 said:


> Conversation around medium rare versus well done , when we should be focusing on the quality of the steak.


Rare everyday, not worth getting a quality steak and then turning it into a slab of leather.









Only half joking, did not use to like steaks when I was growing up on well done ones, only really started liking them when I started cooking them for myself and found they did not have to be a tasteless block of rubber.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm enjoying dark roasts more now, but in dacaf form. I've tried DSOL and LSOL, both together, then went LSOL as I was drinking straight espressos more. Now I'm enjoying milk based drinks as my other half enjoys them as well.

If you want to do DSOL in decaf form then Coffee Compass Finca El Hatto darker side of mahogany roast is worth a shout. It really does hit the spot.

Opened some Horsham decaf as well, and that's on the darker side (tried it as a spro and it was actually very nice.)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If your after choc and red fruits try Square Miles red brick. Sorry it's about the darkest thing I've had for a ages.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> If your after choc and red fruits try Square Miles red brick. Sorry it's about the darkest thing I've had for a ages.


doesn't need to be any darker does it ?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

As I said at the start, I'm a LSOL convert so personally sold on the fact that's where my taste preferences are for all the reason's you'd expect, coming clean personally I think it's mainly because appropriate roasting levels help to bring out and protect the flavors in the bean, roast too much and the flavor profile changes loosing some of the more delicate (volatile?) flavors that I tend to like.

However I want to go back and check out some *good quality beans *which are more in the "Italian style" as this was something that I enjoyed in the past, and it's all my old man will drink.

It's a bit of an experiment for me, can I get the nice fruit hit I'm getting from "LSOL" beans in an Italian style roast.

what flavors? dark bitter chocolate, smokey salted caramel, and red morello cherry jam which are going to be big, bold and rich in milk.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/cherry-cherry-espresso-500g.html

Go. Buy. Find your fruity DSOL nirvana. Coffee compass do dark so well, and I love this.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you are going to go for something dark, oily, and Italian in style then much of the dominant flavour will be an artefact of the roast rather than the bean.

If you look around at some of the top end coffee shops it might be worth checking out what they use as the base for their milky drinks. You will probably find most are blends to provide a balance of body, high notes etc.

I tend to just buy Monmouth espresso blend for milk drinks, which has a nice mix of nuts and cocoa. Still prefer something a bit more acidic and fruity as an espresso. Rocky Mountain from foundry still tastes like strawberry milkshake in a flattie if you want to mix of both worlds.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For what your after Coffeecompass seems a good bet. Red brick will give you the choc and red fruit but not really what I'd describe as an italian style roast. Let us know how you get on



Phobic said:


> As I said at the start, I'm a LSOL convert so personally sold on the fact that's where my taste preferences are for all the reason's you'd expect, coming clean personally I think it's mainly because appropriate roasting levels help to bring out and protect the flavors in the bean, roast too much and the flavor profile changes loosing some of the more delicate (volatile?) flavors that I tend to like.
> 
> However I want to go back and check out some *good quality beans *which are more in the "Italian style" as this was something that I enjoyed in the past, and it's all my old man will drink.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've had the cherry cherry before from CC and remember it being enjoyable. maybe I'll give that another go as it's been a while and I think I understand much better what's going on now.

will be interesting to see what I think about it now! I'll report back


----------

